# Amazon Flex - Merchant Pickup



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

*New Delivery type in Kirkland and Seattle! *

Starting next week, some deliveries in your route may need to be picked up from a store.

Blocks will still begin at the Amazon delivery station. If your route includes a pick up at another location, you will be informed when your route is assigned. The Amazon Flex app will navigate you to the store and let you know when the order is ready to be picked up.

You can view a video with information about this new delivery type here: Merchant pickup video.

Have a great delivery, and thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------

